# Inverhuron Provincial Park Rated 9-10



## l2l

This year we decided that we would like to try the west side of Ontario.
We heard that Inverhuron was recently re-opened and wanted to check it out!











This park is real nice and if you want TOTAL Privacy on your lot with some of the best beach’s in Ontario
then this is the spot! However do NOT expect ANY grass on your lot or paved roads for that matter.
Your kids best be off their training wheels and be ready to ride rough gravel terrain!











From the dogs eye VIEW, this park is a 10 out of 10 as it does NOT get any better than this.
Sandy beach access for all dogs, a boat ramp to get in deep and fast for the silly dogs (MINE)
It truly is a Dogs Haven for those that like the water!











We had heard allot about this regions legendary sun sets and let me tell you there is a reason for that legend!
This picture does NOT do it justice I am afraid!












Inverhuron gets an 9 out of 10 from my family but it is a 10 out of 10 for Dogs!

10 Paws up for this park if your a water dog !!!!


----------



## antigua

You are right. When I first arrived my first thought was "this is it!!!!) But after we set up, it was great. I loved the beach. I'd love to go back. Maybe next year. Where whas your site?


----------



## firefly

I was therethe year that it opened. It was not advertised in the campaign book. So no one knew about it yet. I was hoping to put one more camping trip in before the summer was over. I called Ontario Parks in late August to see if there was any place in Ontario that had open sites. inverhuron was available. It is a great place. The sun set is amazing. The only thing I found that I did not like was the electrical plugs were too far away or surrounded by trees and grass(I was afraid of getting poison ivy) have they opened the third loop yet?


----------



## l2l

As far as I know yes the third look is open now, its a great Park and we plan to go back next year


----------



## gromit29

*Inverhuron Provincial Park*

This used to be a wonderful Park. It is now ruined. The campsites are full of heavy gravel which prevents kids with bikes, people with walkers and those who use wheelchairs from using the campsites.
Dogs are no longer allowed in any Sandy are of the beach and have a very rocky dangerous area to use as a swim are which is appaling.
Think twice before bringing your dog to this park.
For those of you who are disabled or have small kids complain about the ridiculous amount of gravel in the campsites.

Terribly disappointed


----------

